# BLACK DUCK PICTURES!!!



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

Me and my buddy Gill were out driving the roads of north dakota west of fargo and we found this huge slough full of Black Ducks! So we launched our canoe and set out the dekes and shot 2 Black ducks!!! We both got a beautiful ducks so of coase we are both going to mount them! Not bad for our first hunt in ND from Minnesota! Such awesome hunting out here.

Here is a pic of Gill holding his black duck! :beer:


----------



## beretta16 (Aug 29, 2009)

Hate to break it to you, but that's a coot and not an American Black Duck if that's what you thought. I doubt anyone's that stupid, but just thought I'd help ya out before you waste $100+ on a mount! If you wanted to mount it because its your first duck, then its a whole 'nother story! Congrats and good luck on future hunts!


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

beretta16 said:


> Hate to break it to you, but that's a coot and not an American Black Duck if that's what you thought. I doubt anyone's that stupid, but just thought I'd help ya out before you waste $100+ on a mount! If you wanted to mount it because its your first duck, then its a whole 'nother story! Congrats and good luck on future hunts!


Are you serious! I already sent it out to get mounted! O man i really feel like an idiot! Gill and I were sure that this was a black duck...


----------



## pheasants (Oct 5, 2009)

wow ya I am not 100% positive due to the angle but I am 99% positive that is a coot! Like mentioned if you want to go ahead and get it mounted than that is your choice but those are pretty much considered trash anywhere you go in the country. I like to shoot em on slow days for the dog but thats about it. Buddy you should really spend some time online or on Ducks unlimited website and study up on your duck ID


----------



## tilley (Jul 28, 2011)

Man you guys take the bait,swallow all the way to the rod tip. Beautiful Black duck there pal. The biggest fool is the guy that admits he shoots coots just for the dog..real hunter there.


----------



## DUCKWHISPERER (Aug 20, 2009)

Really????????????????????


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Which is the burrito?


----------



## TakeThatDrake (Aug 22, 2010)

That is a huge "Black Duck" Gill... definetly a bird that deserves to be above the fireplace! What pose where ya thinkin'? Swimming doing the head bob... or running on top of the water? Either way you can't go wrong!


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

That is hilarious!!!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I've got it in my studio...She's going to mount up nice! :beer:


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Make sure you properly display those feet! That lime green really draws the focus in a room!!! :beer:


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

TakeThatDrake said:


> That is a huge "Black Duck" Gill... definetly a bird that deserves to be above the fireplace! What pose where ya thinkin'? Swimming doing the head bob... or running on top of the water? Either way you can't go wrong!


Ill tell my buddy for ya!  Thanks everyone for all the compliments on our hunt. Initially i was scared that it wasnt a black duck but thank you to the people confirming it is. Funny joke baretta16 seems like you are just jealous. I cant wait for the next hunt! Gluck to all.


----------



## jblabsnduck (Mar 15, 2006)

That reminds of the time 3 years ago we watched 4 ND guys put the sneak on about 2000 ringbills (your black duck).
Boy did they lay into them good. :sniper: :beer: 
We pulled over to watch even. :rollin: :rollin: 
We pulled up by them and asked what they shot and they told us they just shot a boat load of ringers. :eyeroll: :eyeroll:
We could do nothing but laugh as they were putting the boat in the water to go pick them up. :rollin:


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

Whoa! Wait a second this is a ring bill?!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

My father in law once encountered an out of state hunter that was bragging about filling out on Partridge, as their conversation continued my father in law looked in the guys pickup box to see nothing but Meadowlarks... poor guy I guess was quite embarrassed.

Don't know why I felt the urge to share that story... sorry to go off subject; nice looking black duck you have there Burrito!


----------



## GooseSlayer14 (Mar 15, 2010)

ohhh man nice black duck! we come from this here minnersoter so we dont get to many of those black ducks :******:. we get about 20 bands a year off those black ducks! we like to setup right next to HWY 2 right in the RUGBY area and use about 10 mallard decoys spray painted black annnnnnnd man do we put the hammer on dem then we make them into this sweat steak and stuff dem with some real spicey jalpeno  i cant wait for my trip back to many Nort Dakoa thanks everyone for the awesome tips on here!


----------



## beretta16 (Aug 29, 2009)

GooseSlayer14 said:


> ohhh man nice black duck! we come from this here minnersoter so we dont get to many of those black ducks :ticked:. we get about 20 bands a year off those black ducks! we like to setup right next to HWY 2 right in the RUGBY area and use about 10 mallard decoys spray painted black annnnnnnd man do we put the hammer on dem then we make them into this sweat steak and stuff dem with some real spicey jalpeno  i cant wait for my trip back to many Nort Dakoa thanks everyone for the awesome tips on here!


Is this Gill? :rollin:


----------

